# AirPort 2.0 w/Orinoco



## cowgomoo (Nov 14, 2001)

If you have an Orinoco PC card in a G3 Series, like I do, I suggest NOT upgrading to AirPort 2.0. Doing so caused problems where the connection would crap out about every 10-15 minutes (though both the control strip and AirPort app still had a signal reading), the status becomes "unavailable", and both the control strip menu and AirPort app pop up menu take a second to pop open. When they do, the name of the AirPort network shows up as being selected, but the "No Networks in Range" menu option is ALSO there. Turning of the AirPort freezes the computer for a few seconds, but finally works. When the AirPort is turned back on, first the AirPort app freezes (if open), force quitting that works, but then the "Control Strip Extension" causes a hard freeze needing a restart. Well I hope you've gotten my drift about the reasons against updating. 

I had to revert to 1.2, because i couldn't find a version of 1.4 to download (1.2 was on the CD that came with another airport card in the house). 1.2 is working great, and i have no intention of upgrading until apple comes out with another update. Then I'll see...

Andrew


----------



## yuriwho (Nov 14, 2001)

I would recommend that you switch to OS X and use the wireless driver available at http://wirelessdriver.sourceforge.net/

;-)

Y


----------



## cowgomoo (Nov 14, 2001)

The problem has manifested itself even with the 1.2 software. The only logical explanation being that the problem stems from the base station firmware 

Andrew.

PS: I have upgraded to ten, but it runs SO slowly on this comp, and it makes you partition your drive (because for some reason on older systems it doesn't recognize drives over 8 gigs). In addition, hardware-decoded DVD doesn't work, which is really annoying. I'll just have to get a new comp


----------

